# How to stick to a metal door??



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Made this for a customer in central PA. It's 18" in diameter with 4 coats of spar front and back.  He wants to put it on his front door, which is metal, and is thinking magnets. Do they make magnets with screws for attaching? Or do you great minds have a better idea? All suggestions appreciated.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Magnets with holes. Do a quick search for rare earth magnets with holes, or magnets with holes. Then you makes your choice.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanx Theo. I'll pass it along to him.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Good looking sign, John!

Is the door clad in a Ferrous metal? If not then magnets won't work. 

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

difalkner said:


> Good looking sign, John!
> 
> Is the door clad in a Ferrous metal? If not then magnets won't work.
> 
> David


Probably aluminum lol


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

I order my magnets from https://www.kjmagnetics.com/.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

difalkner said:


> Good looking sign, John!
> 
> Is the door clad in a Ferrous metal? If not then magnets won't work.
> 
> David


That's when you affix a hook on the door, and just hang it. That or duct tape.
Bet construction adhesive would work.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

I'd be worried about some low life stealing that beautiful sign John.Maybe bolting it to the door would be a better idea.JamesJJ


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Good looking sign, John!
> 
> Is the door clad in a Ferrous metal? If not then magnets won't work.
> 
> David


I don't understand? do you mean NON-ferrous?
If it is a steel clad ,magnets should work embed into the back of the plaque? But thru bolt into an insert might be better anyway.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I've never seen a metal clad door other than steel, not counting brushed ss. 
Not saying someone somewhere doesn't make one but it'd be mighty rare.
Nothing to recommend Aluminum over steel other than being rustproof.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> I've never seen a metal clad door other than steel, not counting brushed ss.
> Not saying someone somewhere doesn't make one but it'd be mighty rare.
> Nothing to recommend Aluminum over steel other than being rustproof.


aluminum clad is common here...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> I don't understand? do you mean NON-ferrous?
> If it is a steel clad ,magnets should work embed into the back of the plaque? But thru bolt into an insert might be better anyway.
> Herb


Nope. Meant it just as I said, Herb. If it's not clad in a ferrous metal then magnets won't work.

David


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Here's an alternative to magnets. This strong double-sided tape is commonly used in the sign industry. https://www.amazon.com/3M-Tape-RP32-width-length/dp/B007Y7E0CQ/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=3M+1%2F2-5-RP32+VHB+Tape+0.5+in+width+x+5+yd+length+%281+Roll%29%2CGray&qid=1592312358&s=hi&sr=1-1-catcorr


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Put enough magnets on the back and it will be very difficult to remove. cut a few stopped grooves, or use round magnets and a forstner bit. Get rid of any roundover on the backside so it's difficult to get a grip. 8-10 strong magnets and it isn't going to be easily moved. You might want to cut a small tab out of the edge so if they move, they can pry it off. Don't demagnitize your credit or debit cards.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Don't put holes in a metal clad door! Not unless you want to be doing body work and repainting should the plaque ever need to be removed (like when you sell the house ).


----------



## stevenrf (Jul 30, 2010)

I turned mine over and routed out a recess the magnet size. Friction fit if possible with crazy glue.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Nope. Meant it just as I said, Herb. If it's not clad in a ferrous metal then magnets won't work.
> 
> David


I stand corrected, I mis-read your post,
Herb


----------



## tacomamacxtech (Mar 31, 2009)

Google magcraft ring magnet at homedepot!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Lee Valley has what you want for magnets: https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/sho...c/58750-rare-earth-magnet-cup-and-washer-sets I've used these to mount brackets on a steel door so I could hang a curtain over the window in it. You drill a hole for the cup and then attach it with a screw. The cups magnify the attraction of the magnets. Once the magnet goes in the cup there is no way to remove it short of digging the cup and screw out of the plaque so you can push on the screw to move the magnet out. The largest magnets are very powerful and you have to be careful with them.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have used those and they are what you say.
Herb


----------



## arfarfarf (Sep 4, 2011)

*adhere to door*

There is a chance that using magnets the sign will slip around or downward when the door is operated or is closed hard. 

You might want to investigate some heavy duty double sided tape. It is used for carpet, mirrors, and wood turners use it to stick wood together so they can turn a piece while using a different piece of wood to clamp it--then the two pieces are pried apart.

Those three tapes are different and I am sure there are even more types of double sided tape. I use thin double sided scotch tape to stick my templates to a board so I can route the board to the shape of the template


----------



## Steve Pack (Jan 1, 2014)

Use 1 x 1/8 Inch Neodymium Rare Earth Disc Magnets N52 with 3M Self-Adhesive (8 Pack) 16 lbs holding force each. thet come stronger. I have used the to mount $400.00 mics to wooden holder to attach to conductor stand
. I would use fostner bit and epoxy

























4400.00


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The largest magnets are very powerful and you have to be careful with them.


You get a finger between two of the small rare earth magnets and even they are strong enough to make you say a hearty OW.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

JOAT said:


> You get a finger between two of the small rare earth magnets and even they are strong enough to make you say a hearty OW.


I agree. I've had it happen. The biggest I have is 1/2". I try to keep a few sizes around plus some cups plus the countersunk washers which make good cabinet door closers. Imagine getting your finger between two of the 1" size ones that are rated at 30 lbs attraction.

As for controlling slippage on a door the really large ones could be covered with this high friction tape: https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/shop/tools/supplies/adhesives/tape/32184-super-high-friction-tape I haven't found any carpet tape that I would trust to stay put in very hot weather.


----------

